# TT MK2 is just a piece of crap?



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm going to my dealer. I have "few" faults at my car, the firs is throttle valve, next one is, faulty ac, next one is jamming cd player, the sagging seats, squeezy dashboard (there is almost 1cm big space between parts). Adaptive xenons which sometimes blinks.

It's just me, or the TT MK2 is just a piece of crap? BTW I have 2.0 TFSI S-Tronic


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Sounds like a friday afternoon car to me. It's really not a crap car, honest... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Think its just you.
Good luck.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

How very dare you.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think you have been a bit "out of luck".

A couple of your problems are "known issues"(saggy leather seats and faulty CD-player), and the faulty CD-player should be sorted out right away by your dealer.

The rest I have not heard of as "known problems" before.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

What others have said aswell. I've had mines for 10 months now and apart from the wiper failing 5 days after taking delivery, the car has been faultless.*

*touch wood*


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Arne said:


> the faulty CD-player should be sorted out right away by your dealer.


Yeah, if they're not on 'back order'.

Had my MK2 nearly a year and it's been faultless, apart from needing wheel caps replacing because of polish being added prior to handover.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

ricka said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> > the faulty CD-player should be sorted out right away by your dealer.
> ...


Thats true! I had to wait for a coulpe of months my self in fact.... :? But it was no problem with getting them to accept it as a warranty claim - and the new head unit worked better with BOSE as well :wink: (it was an 07. mod)


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes, it is. For an Audi anyway.

The halo is definitely slipping.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have had the steering rack and vibrating clutch other than that - Love this car 8)

Having a great dealer helps!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Had my 2.0T for 7 months and 4,300 miles without a single niggle


----------



## thewilsonman (Nov 18, 2007)

I have had my TT Mk 2 since end of March. Basically it has been good as gold, with exceptional economy - up to 40 mpg and that is not driving like a pussy!
two minor concerns; DSG gearbox is a little jerky at v slow speeds in 1st gear - apparently this is a characteristic (?)
Also the windscreen wipers make a noise on the screen (almost like having rain x on the screen) - anyone know a solution other than turning up the beats? or I suppose it could be because it is only a two litre FSI in Ibis white without turbines that was purchased from Audi West London!!
Joking apart, if any one has any suggestions - please post


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've had my TT since the first weekend in May and the list of problems is a s follows;

1- Faulty ESP sensor which is now fixed after a week with the dealers (1st time back)
2- Rattle from steering wheel - now fixed (2nd trip to dealer)
3- Rattle from rear speakers - now fixed (3rd trip to dealer)
4- Rattle from handbreak - has been back twice more and due in again next week to be sorted (that will be 6 trips to dealer)
5- Squeeky seatbelt buckle - sorted by applying velcro backing DIY
6- Sagging seats
:evil: :evil: :evil: [smiley=bomb.gif]

Now in all fairness that is a long list for a supposedly upmarket marque. Providing the rattle is fixed next week it will be the first time since i bought it that my TT will be as it should have been leaving the factory!! None of these problems are unique to my car as all of them have been mentioned by others on here and other forums. It certainly has made me think twick about buying Audi again. However I still love this car and had Audi got it right first time round I would be totally smitten but here's hoping they can sort their build quality issues in the near future.


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

Over 16K and 10 months of use I've only had the old wind noise issue which was rectified.

Having owned BM's and Porches, I have found the build quality and reliability of the Mk2 TT very good - hence ordering my second one.

Like anything, its luck of the draw - new Rolls Royces break down and some £8K Peugeots go on for ever.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

So, my car is at the dealer and I'm waiting for call from service. The problem with engine is really strange. I wanted at the lights at hill to stard, so shifted D at the gearbox, released brake pedal and stamped on gas pedal. Nothing happend, just car began moving backward. So i stamped brake, checked shifted D at the gearbox and did the same thing again. At the half of pedal car stopped moving backward and letargically moving forward. BTW the orange engine light was glowing just sometimes.


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

So, called me my serviceman and told me about engine fault. The Audi has declared service action for fuel pump controller. I'm not alone. The radio is ordered. The really funny is fack, that I have borrowed A4 8E with Chorus radio. The CDs are jamming more often and CD player is unusable. But that radio still can work as FM, my one just displayed CD ERROR, SERVICE. NO FM, no fucked AM.


----------

